# Israel Owns the Congress



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

_Michael Scheuer for President   ~ Susan

PS Oh how I love this man   Swooooooon _


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

So true, and we just can't do another war. Most that came home from Fort Hood, who lost the most in Iraq, said they thought what they did as a waste of time. For another war, I fear we'd have to do a draft, which no one wants.
but people are wising up form the Iraq war. Not only that the VA hospitals  here are short staffed and can't handle more  wounded vets from another senseless war. We need to do whatever we can to not go to war. If Israel wants to go to war with Iran, let them, we do not need to.


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

_Oh how I love America's right to free speech . . .lovers of freedom, please protect this right with your very life, as I will, if need be.  Without free speech we are all doomed . . . doomed to Europe's incapability to even question the Zionist's view of the Holocaust.  Seriously, what a crock of SH*T  we are all daily fed by the likes of Fox News.  ~ Susan _


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2014)

America is ruled by a ZOG (zionist occupied government) which sets the pro Israeli agenda for our Middle East policy.

And is why all U.S. presidential contenders must scrape and bow to the AIPAC jewish lobby if they have any hope of being nominated by their political party.


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Grendelyn, I have read many of your posts and you are nothing but a filthy Jew hating piece of donkey shit.




_Don't blame me, Zionist . . . blame the likes of Michael Scheuer for putting these anti-Zionist thoughts in my head.  If I were you, I'd be worried for America is becoming wise to that sh*tty little country that you champion.  ~ Susan_


----------



## Peach (Aug 25, 2014)

Horse hockey.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn, I have read many of your posts and you are nothing but a filthy Jew hating piece of donkey shit.
> ...


Susan, the title of the thread says 'Israel owns the congress' - Why is that?


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




_Awww, come on Dan . . . AIPAC even brags about their power!   You know it as well as I do.  Let's not play stupid, we're all adults here.  The arrogance of this shitty little lobby is mindboggling.  ~ Susan_


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn, I have read many of your posts and you are nothing but a filthy Jew hating piece of donkey shit.
> ...



Don't worry many attack the person as they have no recourse, as it is true, the APAIC lobby is the largest and most powerful in Wash. and has lots of money and power to influence any congressman who well wants to have a voice in our congress instead of just a chair warmer taking up space.


----------



## rhodescholar (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> _Michael Scheuer for President   ~ Susan
> 
> PS Oh how I love this man   Swooooooon _



You seem mentally ill, are you?  Most of those who rail about Israel all day, every day usually are.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Aug 25, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> America is ruled by a ZOG (zionist occupied government) which sets the pro Israeli agenda for our Middle East policy.
> 
> And is why all U.S. presidential contenders must scrape and bow to the AIPAC jewish lobby if they have any hope of being nominated by their political party.



Bullshit, prove it.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...


Alright so I assume you have no problems at all repeating this for us or at least me since this is major part of the thread, how does Israel owns the congress?


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Michael Scheuer for President   ~ Susan
> ...




_If you were truly a Rhodes Scholar, you would know that I am new to this board and since arriving, haven't posted as oft as many of your fellow believing in land-theft Zionists.  Don't believe me . . . just ask HouseFly <snicker>._


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America is ruled by a ZOG (zionist occupied government) which sets the pro Israeli agenda for our Middle East policy.
> ...



Prove it isn't so. We all know it is.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 25, 2014)

Do the members of a religion who's Holy Book MANDATES education have an influence way out of proportion to their numbers?
Yes.

Do the Jews own Congress?
No.

If the Jews owned Congress, Israel's borders would be from the Jordan River to the Mediterranean Sea.
And perhaps then some.


----------



## LiberalMedia (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



"hurr prove a negative" That's not how logic works, conservatard. Try again. Sunni "Wifebeater" Manpig made a completely unfounded statement, and now he (or you, if you want to take up his misogynistic, antisemitic fyght) must prove it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice to know this. I suppose Israel should request $20Bill from the US Treasury to build infrastructure and Request that Stormfront be Immediately shut down.. The comment in the interview was a sarcastic observation -- not a fact. But for the Jew bashing zealots -- that's their burden of proof. Have fun with this nonsense.. You can't get Congress off their asses for love or money..


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 25, 2014)

*Moderation Message:*

*This is a better forum for the Topic. *
*Since it really is about who controls the *
*consensus of the US Congress. *

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Nice to know this. I suppose Israel should request $20Bill from the US Treasury to build infrastructure and Request that Stormfront be Immediately shut down.. The comment in the interview was a sarcastic observation -- not a fact. But for the Jew bashing zealots -- that's their burden of proof. Have fun with this nonsense.. You can't get Congress off their asses for love or money..




Really they sure trooped down to Vegas

Governors Christie, Walker and Kasich woo billionaire Sheldon Adelson at Vegas event

Under the watchful eyes of a few hundred powerful Jewish donors — none more heavily courted than billionaire casino magnate Sheldon Adelson — Christie, Walker and Kasich also emphasized their support for Israel and advocated a muscular foreign policy.

Adelson was not present for Walker’s speech, but he arrived a few minutes into Christie’s remarks and took a seat in the front row. He later ate lunch next to Kasich. *Although there were a few hundred people seated in the ballroom, the Ohio governor frequently directed his remarks to “Sheldon” in his speech, as if he were having a one-on-one chat

Walker talked about his father’s first pilgrimage to Israel in the 1980s. The governor said that at home during the holidays, he displays both a Christmas tree and a menorah*. And he said that he had *named his first son Matthew, which is translated in Hebrew as “gift of God.”*

Christie spoke at length about a *recent trip he took to Israel with his family. He said he was taken with Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s “strength and resolve.” When he met Israeli President Shimon Peres, Christie said, “I felt like he had walked out of a history book.”*
Christie also quipped that he likes traveling to Israel because, he said, the country is “about the same size as New Jersey.”

Governors Christie Walker and Kasich woo billionaire Sheldon Adelson at Vegas event - The Washington Post

Like little children acting like fools.


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 25, 2014)

_Why the big N/A under the last message column?_


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


I 'attacked' her because of her disgusting posts about Jews and Holocaust denial in other threads.
You and her are no different , which is why I'm not surprised that you are friends with the Nazi shill


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America is ruled by a ZOG (zionist occupied government) which sets the pro Israeli agenda for our Middle East policy.
> ...


You know how many times I've asked Sunni Troll to prove one of his stupid anti Israel anti Jewish allegations?? He never return with an answer. 
The guy is a massive troll, there's no point if trying to have a normal conversation with him ..


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


It is up to the one blaming to bring the evidence to prove the claim, this is the law in the US as far as I know.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 25, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Nice to know this. I suppose Israel should request $20Bill from the US Treasury to build infrastructure and Request that Stormfront be Immediately shut down.. The comment in the interview was a sarcastic observation -- not a fact. But for the Jew bashing zealots -- that's their burden of proof. Have fun with this nonsense.. You can't get Congress off their asses for love or money..




forget the infrastructure money-----jews have far more pressing needs  -------TECHNOLOGICAL advancements----
I need money for my new project which promotes jewish
culture--------CHICKENS THAT CHOP THEIR OWN LIVERS.
    The process must be streamlined-----the recipe for
     chopped liver involves onions  ---carmelized,  hard boiled
     eggs,  and some melted (rendered)  chicken fat.

     My new chicken will learn to peck an onion apart----then
     lay a few eggs------and then LEAN against a radiator to
     melt off a bit of fat.     The chicken then takes up a little
     pan-----drops the melted fat in the pan ---pecks the
     onions in.   and commences frying.    Meanwhile---she
     is pecking her own liver apart and boiling the eggs. ---she 
     shells the eggs and shoves the pecked up liver into the
     little pan.    When the pecked up liver is cooked she
     dumps all into the pot with the shelled hardboiled
     eggs and pecks and pecks all together----adds salt
     and people and then jumps into a pot of boiling water----
     to make soup.     I am a jew-----I want to CONTRIBUTE
     to the society of men


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You are late Toasty Troll........usually you start stalking me earlier in the day.     ......


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



I did , see my last post , if that is not owning people I have no idea what is.  I also suppect behind closed doors they need to also pledge alliance and most of them once elected do go the western wall and vow an oath to Israel. Money talks, Obama got the highest Jewish vote. Powers to be wanted him in. I also suspect a would be President will have to assign a Jewish person to the Chair of the Fed Reserve as has been since the last 27-30 years.

See Rand Paul, he has made his commitment already along with Mrs. Clinton.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Your post did not evident a comparison of who owns what.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



My post 19. Drooling over Sheldon.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I can simply repeat what I said before but clearly it didn't sink in.
Show me a comparison between ALL aspects of ALL the rest of the world.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2014)

Many of the American jews in top positions of the U.S. government have dual Israeli citizenship.

And should be illegal but in reality is quite common.

Which makes one wonder as to which country they are ultimately loyal to?      ......


----------



## Penelope (Aug 25, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



Perhaps I should put it another way for you, Israel does not own American or our Congressmen, the Jewish people do. President of ACLU, Fed Reserve, 3 Jewish on the Supreme Court, the Aipac lobby in Washington, the most powerful lobby in our congress. Have you ever heard a congressman say anything about even the least bit neg about Israel , without coming out and apologizing? They will not last long and they know it. The people with money and power pick the president, and they are mainly Jewish. Our President is bought, not elected.
We only think we elect our president, makes us feel good.  I should add, both running are already ok'd , so they do let the one with most electoral votes in, as they have ok'd the primaries already.


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



So I'm stalking you even though I wasn't talking to you? Interesting concept.

I'm starting to wonder if you even know the definition of stalking


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



They don't OWN congress, they INFLUENCE congress. 
Only a deluded leftist would think that another country owns the congress. 
Wow, just wow. You idiots NEVER cease to amaze me!


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 25, 2014)

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Toasty Troll is always talking about the Sunni Man.

Many people here think he is gay because of his infatuation with the me.

I just figure that he is a lonely old juden with no life and no friends in the real world.    

Kinda sad when you think about it............


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 25, 2014)

Penelope said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know this. I suppose Israel should request $20Bill from the US Treasury to build infrastructure and Request that Stormfront be Immediately shut down.. The comment in the interview was a sarcastic observation -- not a fact. But for the Jew bashing zealots -- that's their burden of proof. Have fun with this nonsense.. You can't get Congress off their asses for love or money..
> ...


Isn't that weird?
Muslims get together in large crowds and murder each other.
Jews get together in large crowds and eat.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 25, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> _Why the big N/A under the last message column?_


Haven't you read Flacaltenn's post # 18?


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Why do you say things about me that I always say about you?

You're the old man who spends every single day, all day trolling this forum , trashing Jews Blacks and gays . It's extremely pathetic for someone your age to have that kind of life. Do you blame Jews for having such a shitty life?


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

Poor Sunni Troll keeps clicking X on my posts.
I guess he doesn't like me exposing him for the hateful pathetic Muslim troll that he is


----------



## toastman (Aug 25, 2014)

This one is for you Sunni Troll


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 25, 2014)

Israel doesn't 'own the US Congress', it influences US foreign policy in the Middle East in several areas though, just like Turkey, and the European Union also influence US foreign policy. 

Basically this seems to be 'Israel's government is wrong in its treatment of Palestinians', therefore Israel must control the US government because Israel keeps getting away with 'treating Palestinians badly'.

Even if Israel does treat them badly as claimed, I very much doubt that Israel would back down over its national defense priorities just because 'the US Congress says so', and US military aid to Israel is in America's national interest as it is to several other US allies so that is not a 'bargaining chip' to threaten Israel with.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> So true, and we just can't do another war. Most that came home from Fort Hood, who lost the most in Iraq, said they thought what they did as a waste of time. For another war, I fear we'd have to do a draft, which no one wants.
> but people are wising up form the Iraq war. Not only that the VA hospitals  here are short staffed and can't handle more  wounded vets from another senseless war. We need to do whatever we can to not go to war. If Israel wants to go to war with Iran, let them, we do not need to.




I am fascinated by your INSIGHT,  Penelope      You state

   "" but people are wising up form the Iraq war."" 

I do not understand your statement----can you explain and provide a link?

   you move on to imply   "Israel wants a war with iran"----
     you got a link?

your post makes no sense at all


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn, I have read many of your posts and you are nothing but a filthy Jew hating piece of donkey shit.
> ...



I read some of the writings of Michael Sheuer----nothing new there----he parrots the pro hitlerite propaganda of the 1930s----  "adolf hitler is good for the german people-----what he does over there is not our business-------that he wants to kill a few jews is no reason for the US to get involved"

for those who do not know-----Michael Sheuer is in a bit of trouble for advocating the murder of  President Barack Obama----no wonder susan loves him


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Many of the American jews in top positions of the U.S. government have dual Israeli citizenship.
> 
> And should be illegal but in reality is quite common.
> 
> Which makes one wonder as to which country they are ultimately loyal to?      ......



are you stating that dual citizenship should be illegal for ALL----or just for jews,    meccaist sunni?       Long ago---during the
Mc carthy era----when I was VERY YOUNG-----I remember an oft repeated question at the televised Mc carthy hearings
"do you belong to any organization which supports the overthrow of the  United States government"?        At that time the issue was that the USSR  claimed that  COMMUNISM would eventually  "bury"  capitalist countries.----being part of such an organization was actually CRIME. ----
I consider that question to be valid-----persons who support
the  "Caliphate"   SHOULD BE  convicted as criminals----as should any  USA citizen who takes part in a march around a black rock in Arabia chanting  "death to America"    Such people should be deprived of USA citizenship


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Even if Israel does treat them badly as claimed, I very much doubt that Israel would back down over its national defense priorities just because 'the US Congress says so', and *US military aid to Israel is in America's national interest *as it is to several other US allies so that is not a 'bargaining chip' to threaten Israel with.


Exactly how is military aid to the fascist state of Israel in America's national interest?     .....


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


The only way I want to accept a comparison is simply a list shows why Israel own the congress over other states.
Don't analyze, don't tell me where there are pro-Israelis, don't tell me about the president.
Simply make a list.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> So true, and we just can't do another war. Most that came home from Fort Hood, who lost the most in Iraq, said they thought what they did as a waste of time. For another war, I fear we'd have to do a draft, which no one wants.
> but people are wising up form the Iraq war. Not only that the VA hospitals  here are short staffed and can't handle more  wounded vets from another senseless war. We need to do whatever we can to not go to war. If Israel wants to go to war with Iran, let them, we do not need to.



I think a draft would be a great idea..it would chill out all those war hawks..if EVERYONE'S son was subject to go to war, the attitude would change about fighting wars for israel by proxy. Suddenly it wouldn't be such a great idea.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

If Israel owns the Congress, maybe instead of getting mad at Israel you should be mad at the fact that Congress was buyable in the first place.


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



I'd like to see one also. Just a list of those "owned" by Israel....not those that support our ally.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If Israel owns the Congress, maybe instead of getting mad at Israel you should be mad at the fact that Congress was buyable in the first place.


jews have infiltrated and warped this gvt and "electing" new politicians won't fix that.
Other methods will have to be employed to clear the vermin.


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If Israel owns the Congress, maybe instead of getting mad at Israel you should be mad at the fact that Congress was buyable in the first place.



I gather Israel purchased Congress at a yard sale.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> The only way I want to accept a comparison is simply a list shows why Israel own the congress over other states.
> Don't analyze, don't tell me where there are pro-Israelis, don't tell me about the president.
> Simply make a list.


*Jewish Members of U.S. Congress:
113th Congress*
*(2013 - 2015)*
*Jewish Congressmen: Table of Contents | Senators | Representatives*




[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Senate*
(11 Democrats, 1 Independent)

Michael Bennet (D-CO)
Richard Blumenthal (D-CT)
Barbara Boxer (D-CA)
Benjamin Cardin (D-MD) 
Dianne Feinstein (D-CA)
Al Franken (D-MN)
Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ) **
Carl Levin (D-MI)
Brian Schatz (D-HI)
Bernard Sanders (I-VT) 
Charles Schumer (D-NY)
Ron Wyden (D-OR)*House*
(1 Republican, 21 Democrats)

Eric Cantor (R-VA)
David Cicilline (D-RI)
Stephen Cohen (D-TN) 
Susan Davis (D-CA)
Ted Deutch (D-FL)
Eliot Engel (D-NY)
Lois Frankel (D-FL)*
Alan Grayson (D-FL)*
Steve Israel (D-NY)
Sander Levin (D-MI)
Alan Lowenthal (D-CA)*
Nita Lowey (D-NY)
Jerrold Nadler (D-NY)
Jared Polis (D-CO)
Jan Schakowsky (D-IL)
Adam Schiff (D-CA)
Brad Schneider (D-IL)*
Allyson Schwartz (D-PA)
Brad Sherman (D-CA)
Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-FL)
Henry Waxman (D-CA)
John Yarmuth (D-KY)
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

Jewish Members of 113th U.S. Congress Jewish Virtual Library


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

About 3-4%, and Americans of the Jewish faith are about 2% of the population. Not a notable over representation.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > The only way I want to accept a comparison is simply a list shows why Israel own the congress over other states.
> ...


This is nearly what I was asking for, but not 'Jewish' because not all Jewish are pro-Israelis, and this only present ONE part of the comparison, Show me pro-Israelis vs other countries which are not pro-Israelis in the majority.
This is all I'm asking.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Better us then the Chinese or Saudis buying it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


How about go screw yourself.

You know how to google.......do it.   .......


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Although, looking at how few Jews are in the GOP maybe people should worry about who bought that.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 26, 2014)

Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining. 

The reality is self-evident once one removes the blinders of propaganda.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I Already explained to everyone and Penelope in particular, why the accusing side should provide the evidence, you know how to read.....so do it.........


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Although, looking at how few Jews are in the GOP maybe people should worry about who bought that.


american jews and especially zionist jews actively work to undermine the foundations of this country.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Great list here of major donors to Dem and Rep parties from 1989-2014.
Heavy Hitters Top All-Time Donors 1989-2014 OpenSecrets


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> I Already explained to everyone and Penelope in particular, why the accusing side should provide the evidence, you know how to read.....so do it.........


Look juden boy......it's a known fact that we have a ZOG government and our ME policy is based on what's good for Israel not the U.S.

So deal with it Shlomo........


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> american jews and especially zionist jews actively work to undermine the foundations of this country.



Should see someone about your paranoia.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Post the numbers of jews owning media in america..that would highlight the reason for the constant drumbeat of mindless support for israel...subtle (and overt) propaganda and indoctination about the "only democracy in the M.E..big deal..I'm with Michael Scheurer.
We get nothing of value or useful from israel..Let them and the muzzies sort it out among themselves and let the chips fall where they will.


----------



## Daniyel (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > I Already explained to everyone and Penelope in particular, why the accusing side should provide the evidence, you know how to read.....so do it.........
> ...


*So basically nobody here from the accusing side can provide any evidence to base the claim? *
I'm waiting.
In the meanwhile, keep that in your mind Sunni,Susana, Penelope, this is only a conspiracy theory.
Good luck in the future, Danny boy.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > american jews and especially zionist jews actively work to undermine the foundations of this country.
> ...



hush faggot, I'm not interested in your 2 bit psychoanalysis. You lost any credibility you had yesterday when you exposed your double standards.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


Aren't you running late for your daily hasbara meeting??   .....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> american jews and especially zionist jews actively work to undermine the foundations of this country.



Ya right, because undermining our biggest ally is in our best interest. 

Idiot.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2014)

I did , see my last post , if that is not owning people I have no idea what is.  I also suppect behind closed doors they need to also pledge alliance and most of them once elected do go the western wall and vow an oath to Israel. Money talks, Obama got the highest Jewish vote. Powers to be wanted him in. I also suspect a would be President will have to assign a Jewish person to the Chair of the Fed Reserve as has been since the last 27-30 years.

See Rand Paul, he has made his commitment already along with Mrs. Clinton.[/QUOTE]
Your post did not evident a comparison of who owns what.[/QUOTE]

My post 19. Drooling over Sheldon.[/QUOTE]
I can simply repeat what I said before but clearly it didn't sink in.
Show me a comparison between ALL aspects of ALL the rest of the world.[/QUOTE]

Perhaps I should put it another way for you, Israel does not own American or our Congressmen, the Jewish people do. President of ACLU, Fed Reserve, 3 Jewish on the Supreme Court, the Aipac lobby in Washington, the most powerful lobby in our congress. Have you ever heard a congressman say anything about even the least bit neg about Israel , without coming out and apologizing? They will not last long and they know it. The people with money and power pick the president, and they are mainly Jewish. Our President is bought, not elected.
We only think we elect our president, makes us feel good.  I should add, both running are already ok'd , so they do let the one with most electoral votes in, as they have ok'd the primaries already.[/QUOTE]

They don't OWN congress, they INFLUENCE congress.
Only a deluded leftist would think that another country owns the congress.
Wow, just wow. You idiots NEVER cease to amaze me![/QUOTE]

No they do more than influence congress, MONEY.  Even those in Hollywood keep their mouth shu


Hossfly said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > _Why the big N/A under the last message column?_
> ...



Yes and I think I answered it for the most part, whoever had the most MONEY,


Daniyel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...





Peach said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What exactly do you want?   Here is how someone gets to be Pres. Also note who he picked for his cabinet, and who his vice president is, Mr. Joe Biden, 100% Zionist, and not Jewish, one does not need to be Jew to be a Zionist and not all Zionist are Jewish. Many don't support Israel , but they will never admit it, in Congress as in HW and media, you will not survive if you don't at least pretend to support Israel .


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Better us then the Chinese or Saudis buying it.



The Saudis owned another branch of the US government recently.....must be a rotating claim.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 26, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> 
> The reality is self-evident once one removes the blinders of propaganda.



Why use your own if you can steal somebody else's? More oil in circulation, the cheaper it becomes.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 26, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> ...



Not cheap when trillions are spent to keep the region "stable". <


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

The fed has been run by jews for decades if not longer....The secretary of the treasury is and has generally been jewish for generations.

jews dominate in media ownership, also and the media's only purpose is to spread propaganda.
Look at the crap that passes for "entertainment" in america ....Look who controls the networks and movie industry. Turn the sound down on your tv and just watch the images they present to you...and ask yourself why they chose THAT particular image to portray. It isn't an "accident" and it isn't a "coincidence".

Their anti american influence is evident to those not willfully blind.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

White christian's are the people who historically persecuted the jews.

So now you see the constant media attacks on christians; and the flood of illegal immigrants into Europe and America being sanctioned by their ZOG governments.

Which is a way to weaken traditional western white christian culture.

And make zionism the dominate power base and ideology in the western nations.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> White christian's are the people who historically persecuted the jews.
> 
> So now you see the constant media attacks on christians; and the flood of illegal immigrants into Europe and America being sanctioned by their ZOG governments.
> 
> ...


They need to control more than just the banks to consolidate power ?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> White christian's are the people who historically persecuted the jews.
> 
> So now you see the constant media attacks on christians; and the flood of illegal immigrants into Europe and America being sanctioned by their ZOG governments.
> 
> ...



I'll disagree with your first sentence. jews have been troublemakers since long before white people ever got involved.
There are reasons they aren't accepted and historically despised worldwide. It has nothing to do with white "anti semitism", either.

The rest of your post is very true.

EDIT..and isn't it interesting that jewish politicians in the u.s. are against closing the border or deporting illegal immigrants.
israel has a wall and captures illegals and holds them in concentration camps before they deport them.

Israel rounds up African migrants for deportation Reuters

"This is only a small group of the infiltrators," Interior Minister Eli Yishai said. "I'm not acting out of hatred of strangers but love of my people and to rescue the homeland."

The goal is to repatriate all the estimated 60,000 African migrants, whose growing numbers are seen by many Israelis as a law and order issue and even a threat to the long-term viability of the Jewish state.

"My policy with regard to the illegal infiltrators seeking work is clear," Netanyahu said in a May 29 speech. "First of all, to stop their entry with the fence and at the same time to deport the infiltrators who are in Israel."

He warns of Africans "flooding" and "swamping" Israel, threatening "the character of the country". Emergency measures to reverse the influx will include "detention facilities with thousands of units", Netanyahu said last week.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if Israel does treat them badly as claimed, I very much doubt that Israel would back down over its national defense priorities just because 'the US Congress says so', and *US military aid to Israel is in America's national interest *as it is to several other US allies so that is not a 'bargaining chip' to threaten Israel with.
> ...


Ask the US military and the Obama administration about that. They have the answers to that, I am not a mind reader - even though I would sure like to know their reasoning. 

The Turkish lobby has too great an influence though, it sacked an ambassador and his wife (who worked for the CIA) from the US government for speaking out against its influence on the US government. Even the Jewish lobby that you claim has a big influence can't do that.


----------



## Grendelyn (Aug 26, 2014)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...



_Obviously, you have no idea as to what the meaning of a 'metaphor' is <eye roll>.  Wow, just wow.  Idiots like you never cease to amaze me. ~ Susan_


----------



## Penelope (Aug 26, 2014)

Peach said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Better us then the Chinese or Saudis buying it.
> ...





Rotagilla said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > White christian's are the people who historically persecuted the jews.
> ...



Just the opposite here hey.


Grendelyn said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Right, I also suppose they don't know what coercion is either.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 26, 2014)

Uh-oh, everything is evidently connected to a diabolical Jewish conspiracy.  This looks like a job for......


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 26, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Uh-oh, everything is evidently connected to a diabolical Jewish conspiracy.  This looks like a job for......


History has proven the National Socialists to have been correct about the threat of International Jewery to world peace.    .....


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Uh-oh, everything is evidently connected to a diabolical Jewish conspiracy.  This looks like a job for......
> ...



Blah blah blah, blah, blah blah.   That pretty well sums up all your posts.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 26, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


And this girl just can't stop herself from saying stupid shit all the time.


----------



## bianco (Aug 26, 2014)

Congress was elected by 'We the People"?


----------



## LiberalMedia (Aug 26, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America is ruled by a ZOG (zionist occupied government) which sets the pro Israeli agenda for our Middle East policy.
> ...



Thanks for rating my post "disagree," Penelope. The fact that you disagree with my request that assertions be proved rather than taken as being completely true without any evidence at all speaks volumes as to your intent to be a hatemongering troll rather than an intellectual debater.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> *Jewish Members of U.S. Congress:*
> *113th Congress*
> *(2013 - 2015)*
> *Jewish Congressmen: Table of Contents | Senators | Representatives*
> ...



Well THERE'S a message.. Since Eric Cantor is now Gone..  EVERY SINGLE ONE of these "Zionist Conspirators" belong to the Dem party !!!

Can't ignore that. So you should be blaming the DEM PARTY for institgating this conspiracy and vote Republican -- or better Libertarian. Libertarians will agree with you about reducing FINANCIAL aid to Israel. 
This is all quite strange -- since at the last DemonCat convention, there was a big floor fight in front of God and everybody about removing the "jerusalem is the capital of Israel" statement in the platform and the ATTEMPTED removal of any reference to God. Seems like Jews ought to re-evaluate their tacit support of these traitors and toss their asses out in favor of more Israel-Friendly Republicans !!! 

God have we been stupud. Thanks for pointing that out Sunni !!!! We'll fix that in November..


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Although, looking at how few Jews are in the GOP maybe people should worry about who bought that.
> ...



Yep -- Everyday I work for that. Because what we REALLY WANT is a Representative govt that WORKS on Constitutional fundamentals, has INTEGRITY, and is Capitalist Friendly and Religously tolerant.. Got to destroy what we have now to get there.   You are a dupe... Don't know where or when in your life that happened -- but seek help.


----------



## Ropey (Aug 26, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > *Jewish Members of U.S. Congress:*
> ...



It is a conundrum.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Hey, thanks. I'll give your opinion all the thought it deserves.

Members of a tribe who denies christ and whose "religion" seriously thinks they are "gods chosen people" to the exclusion of everyone else should be called mentally ill.

If anyone else went around making a claim like that you'd deny it were true and say they were delusional or mentally ill..and you know it...but you..YOU are a jew..you are therefore "special". because god told you so......LMAO..sure ...sure...GTFO...

The american gvt includes a disproportionate amount of jews who have infiltrated it (and think they are "special" just like you do)...and they exert a disproportionate amount of influence in american politics and policy as they keep us tangled up in ME wars to protect israel...etc..

The media also has a vastly disproportionate number of christ hating jews  propagandizing their zionist agenda. Look who owns most of the media. When you own the media you can spread propaganda much easier...and they spread propaganda 24/7.
Watch tv with the sound down and just look at the images they try to present as "normal" behavior to undermine white, christian morals.

Not to mention hollywood.Jewish owned and operated. Look at the vile filth that comes out as "entertainment" pushed by those jews. More undermining of white, christian morals.

israel has a border with a wall and it is STRICTLY ENFORCED, am I correct?
zionist jews in american gvt don't want us to have a wall..or even a border. Why is that?

Israel deports illegal immigrants, don't they?
zionist jews in american gvt don't want us to deport anyone...ever. Why is that?

..and the funniest part. in israel illegal aliens are rounded up and placed in concentration camps ...ironic, no?...before they deport them.

Yeah..you guys are real "special"..just not my kind of "special".

"God's chosen people"..man, be serious.
You're the dupe.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 27, 2014)

If Jews really did own Congress, then Congress wouldn't be so leftist and anti American.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2014)

_Obviously, you have no idea as to what the meaning of a 'metaphor' is <eye roll>.  Wow, just wow.  Idiots like you never cease to amaze me. ~ Susan_[/QUOTE]

Right, I also suppose they don't know what coercion is either.[/QUOTE]
And this girl just can't stop herself from saying stupid shit all the time.[/QUOTE]

Do you even know what coercion means?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


You don't even know what "chosen people" means. You are showing your total ignorance. People are laughing at your ignorant ass.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Do you jews think you're "god's chosen people".
Yes or no?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

I actually feel sorry for people like Rotagilla. It must suck beyond belief to be so lonely that the only people who'll have you in their company are the ones just as lonely that they hate so many others and have to conceal their cryin' eyes under sheets.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Do you jews think you're "god's chosen people".
> Yes or no?



Have you ever read a novel? The period goes inside the quotation marks. "god's chosen people."


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Ask a Jew.
Yes


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Well, there's your problem. It's a form of dementia as an excuse for supremism..

"Gods chosen people"..LMAO..gtfo, man...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Well, there's your problem. It's a form of dementia as an excuse for supremism..
> 
> "Gods chosen people"..LMAO..gtfo, man...



Term's in Torah. As I recall it says something like, "And God chose the Jewish people not because they were the greatest, but because they were the least of all peoples." Or to that effect. In other words, it's not a good thing so much as a, "Wow, you guys suck, lemme help ya a bit." says God.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Slugs like Rottengilla won't bother to read anything informative.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Slugs like Rottengilla won't bother to read anything informative.


So you've completely abandoned discussing facts and reverted to your standard fallback position of namecalling.

Very revealing.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> 
> The reality is self-evident once one removes the blinders of propaganda.



To expound-

We buy oil from Saudi Arabia (a country which despises Israel). We buy the oil to make the sheiks rich beyond any possible concept of wealth, and in turn they leave Israel alone. The 9/11 hijackers though, they didn't feel indebted to US, clearly.

Israel is "our greatest ally" because they say so. The truth is, we invest trillions of American dollars to pump up a shit hole (Saudi Arabia) so the Zionists can have their home. We don't need the oil, therefore we don't need an 'ally" in the region.

It's all a cleverly contrived ruse that we have been sold into as US Taxpayers, and that we have been sold through decades of propaganda. US foreign policy is controlled by the Kristols and Krauthammers of the world. Intelligent men who make a lot of sense, but who also show an unsettling allegiance to a country outside the US.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Slugs like Rottengilla won't bother to read anything informative.
> ...


Sorry 'bout that. Just read the Torah or the Old Testament, then come back with more misconceptions. Those  are the facts you won't recognize and keep bleating lies.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




"gods chosen people" says it all.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


The discussion is ended due to a closed mind.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Because I posted a fact you can't refute or deny.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


The word "segel" means "flag", as in to "indicate" something.
The phrase refers to "designated", as in designated to "Be a light unto the nations.".

This presents you with alternatives...
[] Go through the arduous procedure of becoming a Jew, and thus "Flagged by God".
[] Study the Torah and understand why no other nation was designated.
[] Sit and stew in your ignorance driven hatred.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


The "Heaven Breathed" King James Translation sucks, so there are plenty of incorrect words.
As you don't know Hebrew, please explain your "laughter".


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"God's chosen people."  

You arrogantly think you're superior to everyone else.
The rest of the world doesn't think so. 

Christians are "unclean" and "goyim" and "shiksas" to you..beneath you..
....and you wonder why jews are despised.

To be fair, muzzies see us as infidels, so you two sort it out among yourselves.

Last one standing wins...luckily for you the "israel first" contingent in the u.s. continues to fund israel's war machine.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Nary a clue. No wonder the world is in turmoil.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> "God's chosen people."
> 
> *You arrogantly think you're superior to everyone else.*
> The rest of the world doesn't think so.
> ...



No, you got it wrong. They believe they are better than everyone else because the only reason you choose to not be chosen, is because you are an anti-semite.

See, you can choose to be better, you can choose to be a jew. Choose Joos, and be flagged by Gawd.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Nary a clue. No wonder the world is in turmoil.



great rebuttal..abandon the whole topic and substitute snark for discussion.

Look..you win..israel is great..members of your tribe are superior to everyone else in the world. ...god is on your side. You're "special".... whatever..LMAO...

See ya.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2014)

God has no "chosen people" or he would of made us all the same with a like mind, he must like Variety, and expects us to get along.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Yep -- Everyday I work for that. Because what we REALLY WANT is a Representative govt that WORKS on Constitutional fundamentals, has INTEGRITY, and is Capitalist Friendly and Religously tolerant.. Got to destroy what we have now to get there.   You are a dupe... Don't know where or when in your life that happened -- but seek help.
> ...



Hossfly already told you that we're laughing at your tirade here. We try to save the zealot haters from embarrassment, but they are too intense.

That phrase occurs because Jews were the dominate monotheistic religion for a millenia or so. For the past 2000 years, we've had other derivative religions like Christianity and Islam ADOPT the same God that we originally invoked. The chain of religious heritage is no different than McDonald's claiming they are the original fast food hamburger. And the Burger Kings and Wendy's are just new-comers kopykats. 

If you think you are presenting evidence of any arrogance or delusion -- you are a fool.. Would be like your marketing dept came up with the slogan --- "Rotagilla -- The Official Anti-Semite of the Religion Forum"


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Won't address a single point I made other than to say "nuh uh".
Very telling.

I know why, too...but ok...you two go ahead and giggle and tee hee together. 
There are reasons jews are despised worldwide.

giggle..tee hee...all you like.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> ...



Nice Expounding..   But you're assertion that the only reason we have relied on Saudi for oil is to prop up Israel -- expounds ABOUT you and what you chose to believe. Displays a willful ignorance of the oil market and America's past needs to import a large portion from the world market.

This thread is getting WAAAY off the topic of Congress. Since Congress doesn't care about "chosen people" or where the oil market finds supplies. In fact, you'd have to explain why the left and Obama are so adamant about dissing our Canadian cousins that want to pipeline us their oil.. Surely, the Zionist conspiracy is in on that as well. Obama after all -- is the biggest Chosen People Panderer I've ever seen !!!

       You guys are a blast...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



That's one of the most childish responses to a serious discussion that I've seen in a long time. I answered your question rationally and fully.. With narly a Nuh-uh..


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



You defended one single point and ignored everything else.

Let's talk about jews putting illegal immigrants in concentration camps.

Let me hear your thoughts on that?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> ...




what can you do     -----pennyidiot-----that's how
Benjamin Franklin planned it-------BENJAMIN.    
also  "chosen"---------it is all symbolic-----BENJAMIN
    ben yamim        SON OF THE RIGHT   (as in right hand)
    It was all planned ----even Mrs Franklin was told by the
    local jewish banker-----NAME HIM BENJAMIN.    see?
    DA JOOOOS CONTROL EVERYTHING


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > "God's chosen people."
> ...


Why don't you outline the behaviors God found appealing instead of making a Jack A$$ out of yourself?
I also don't like the word "Jew" to describe the Children of Israel as Jew simply indicates that one is a member of the tribe of Yehudah.
Levi'im, for instance, are not "Jews", as they are of the tribe of Levi.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> You defended one single point and ignored everything else.
> 
> Let's talk about jews putting illegal immigrants in concentration camps.
> 
> Let me hear your thoughts on that?



Yeah --- you have a lot of questions. But threads at USMB are not about ME or what I think. And we arrange them BY TOPIC.  You can search my posts in Israel/Palestine Forum for where I stand on those other LOADED questions that you misunderstand. 

Palestinians don't WANT to be citizens of Israel (by and large) and I don't blame them for wanting a separate state. I support the Moderate Pali govt that WANTS to negotiate for independence. But I do not support any demands that are flavored with the demise of Israel. 

NOW ---- jerk-off, quit deflecting the topic.. Tell me WHY Israel Owns the Congress of the US.. So far -- you've not proven that the support for Israel is dependent of Jewish support. Plenty of Christian support for Israel as well.. And even secular support.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...




Your post is incoherent. Additionally, there's nothing to laugh about. How many more Americans need to die or be permanently maimed fighting proxy wars for Zion? How many trillions more tax dollars will be funneled into biblical prophecy to placate the power brokers? 

It's only a laughing matter to idiot children, Christian zealots, and the Zionists who own the US media.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



You're "off topic" now, so they don't have to answer when you back them into a corner with truth...LMAO..


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Oh..off topic is the excuse..Ok..I get it.
> Can't defend jews putting people in concentration camps...LMAO..the irony..



*Tell me why people who DONT WANT to be citizens of Israel should be granted citizenship rights.* And quit WHINING about "concentration camps". Which is as ridiculous a claim as your "chosen people" bullshit.

The Palis should stand behind the MODERATE govt that WANTS to use diplomacy and responsible agreements to GET a Pali State. NOT support terrorist organizations that don't want to govern and act responsibly.. You support HAMAS??


----------



## Penelope (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Hossfly already told you that we're laughing at your tirade here. We try to save the zealot haters from embarrassment, but they are too intense.
> 
> That phrase occurs because Jews were the dominate monotheistic religion for a millenia or so. For the past 2000 years, we've had other derivative religions like Christianity and Islam ADOPT the same God that we originally invoked. The chain of religious heritage is no different than McDonald's claiming they are the original fast food hamburger. And the Burger Kings and Wendy's are just new-comers kopykats.
> 
> If you think you are presenting evidence of any arrogance or delusion -- you are a fool.. Would be like your marketing dept came up with the slogan --- "Rotagilla -- The Official Anti-Semite of the Religion Forum"



Judaism was not always monotheistic, and you stoled it from either Akhenaten or Zoroastrism.


flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




I was wondering how you felt about Christians piggybacking our God onto yours, that is rather stealing, but Muhammad did not come to start a new religion. He was the last prophet of the same religion  and also they worshipped the same God as you , just by a different name due to spending time with you and Christians in Arabia. In their book , we are called people of the book, so his book is learned from your book and the NT, as they see Mary as a virgin( wrong I know ) and Jesus as  a prophet. The point I want to make is you don't any special dibs on God of the universe, call him whatever you want. Also Abraham spent much time in Egypt and came from Ur, moon worshippers, so he got his ideas from Akhenaten most likely, and them Moses came from Egypt as well, (all according to your writings) , and many Jews were not monotheistic, many even your Kings built altars to other Gods.

So you got it from other and Muslims got it from you, Rome devised their own. Some of us Christians see the virgin birth as a new way of looking at God, a God of peace, and we live following the 10 commandments also from Egypt.

So to say you have dibs on God , whomever or however you may perceive him to be, is not right. If anything there were many different flavors of Jews or Israelites in the 1st century as there is today, as there are as well with Christians and Muslims. I think there is two stories in Gen due to Zoroastrian influence , when God of Abraham had to call King Cyrus in from Persia.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Oh..off topic is the excuse..Ok..I get it.
> ...



jews have claimed to be "gods chosen people for 2000 years...LMAO..the tribe didn't tell you?
hell, even revisionist wiki can't hide that fact. go look.


Now, the concentration camps.... are you lying or ignorant of reality? I wonder?

Israel rounds up African migrants for deportation Reuters

_(Reuters) - Israel said on Monday it had started rounding up African migrants in the first stage of a controversial *"emergency plan" to intern and deport thousands deemed a threat to the Jewish character of the state.*

"This is only a small group of the infiltrators," Interior Minister Eli Yishai said. *"I'm not acting out of hatred of strangers but love of my people and to rescue the homeland."*

*The goal is to repatriate all the estimated 60,000 African migrants, whose growing numbers are seen by many Israelis as a law and order issue and even a threat to the long-term viability of the Jewish state.*

"My policy with regard to the illegal infiltrators seeking work is clear," Netanyahu said in a May 29 speech. "First of all, to stop their entry with the fence and at the same time to deport the infiltrators who are in Israel."

He warns of Africans "flooding" and "swamping" Israel, threatening "the character of the country". Emergency measures to reverse the influx will include "detention facilities with thousands of units", Netanyahu said last week.

Netanyahu urges restraint. "We are a moral people and we will act accordingly. We denounce violence; we denounce invective. We respect human rights," he said, but added: "Israel cannot accept "infiltrators from an entire continent"._
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*"I'm not acting out of hatred of strangers but love of my people and to rescue the homeland."*

*He warns of Africans "flooding" and "swamping" Israel, threatening "the character of the country". Emergency measures to reverse the influx will include "detention facilities with thousands of units", Netanyahu said last week.*

Gee that sounds SO familiar...wasn't there a german in the late 30's saying the same things?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Now see -- that's why we have rules about trolling and being off-topic.
> ...



Yeah, it will be a total shock if the thread is closed.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy John J. Mearsheimer Stephen M. Walt 9780374531508 Amazon.com Books

A real eye-opener. If you have eyes and at least half a brain (this excludes a large portion of USMB members).


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy John J. Mearsheimer Stephen M. Walt 9780374531508 Amazon.com Books
> 
> A real eye-opener. If you have eyes and at least half a brain (this excludes a large portion of USMB members).



I have at least half a brain-----in fact -----a large skull because
of highly developed frontal lobes.-------your citation is an excellent lesson in sophistry


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy John J. Mearsheimer Stephen M. Walt 9780374531508 Amazon.com Books
> ...



No matter how many times you have negged me, or attempted to find some incoherent insult to toss my way, I don't dislike you, Rosie. Actually I wish a majority of Americans cared as much about the US as Israelis like you care about your country. But, your bias on the subject precludes you from offering a fair and honest opinion on the book, not to mention the fact that you haven't even read it.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have never negged anyone in my entire life

I do not have Israeli citizenship


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

*Moderator Message:*

*13 Posts with nothing but personal flaming deleted.*
*Last chance to get back on topic. Follow Pennywise's lead*
*on what the title of thread is about.. *

*FlaCalTenn*


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 27, 2014)

Israel does not own the Congress. The very notion is an absurdity proffered by those with an obvious, idiotic, archaic agenda. Israel is an ally of the US, one of very few in a very crucial part of the world. Projecting other issues onto US foreign policy only reveals more about those hysterically screaming about the well being poisoned than it does about anything real or concrete.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

*XXXXXX - Removed Mod Message from post -- FlaCalTenn*

ROSIE TO THE RESCUE----THE OP IS BY   ***GRENDEL***
   ( of Beowulf fame-----uhm   Grendel---I think Grendel was
the monster-----or maybe the sword----I forgot)
  the topic is the fact that   Israel founded the
      ThE FIRST CONTINENTAL CONGRESS----in Philadelphia------a very interesting factoid is that
they very earliest jews to the "colonies"----
were portugese jews escaping the inquisition ---
and they did end up in PHILADELPHIA!!!!!   

Grendel really knows its history----way to go   GRENDEL


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

PS   I certainly hope I am not   OFF TOPIC


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> PS   I certainly hope I am not   OFF TOPIC



Not sure..   I did see the word Congress in there somewhere.. The rest is a Grimm Fairy Tale. 

  But you did flirt with "discussing moderator actions"...


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> The Israel Lobby and U.S. Foreign Policy John J. Mearsheimer Stephen M. Walt 9780374531508 Amazon.com Books
> 
> A real eye-opener. If you have eyes and at least half a brain (this excludes a large portion of USMB members).



Of course there are pro-Israel lobbies. There are also many pro-Arab active lobbies such as CAIR. Not to mention the schmoozing we do with Quatar in order to run the Iraq war from there. EVEN IF --- they are a major source of funding for ISIS now. 

You are aware that joint developments like Iron Dome turn out to be the peaceful means to enable Israel to show restraint against Hamas in Gaza -- aren't you? Without Iron Dome -- Gaza would be reoccupied today and Hamas would be consulting realtors for relocation. 

So -- besides Iron Dome -- *what legislation in the past couple of years has Congress passed that threaten American stability?* I mean something more than our NORMALLY SHITTY Mid-East policy that comes out of D.C.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 27, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > PS   I certainly hope I am not   OFF TOPIC
> ...



yes I did        I will tell you a personal thing------something my mom noted ---------when I was still a tiny child------
      "there was nothing you would not do ON A DARE" 

      ........she also complained that as a little kid---I was
                           ACCIDENT PRONE


----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > Consider our unceasing meddling in the M.E. post WW2. Oil is a ruse, we have enough of our own energy to be self-sustaining.
> ...



No, today Saudi Arabia changed its stand toward Israel; now recognizes the right of Israel to exist......."and another one down, and another one down, another one bites the dust...."


----------

